# Möchte noch jemand die Desktops KDE/Gnome/.. getrennt haben?

## UTgamer

Ich kann mich mit dem Gnome überhaupt nicht anfreunden.

Trotzdem versuchen die Maintainer/Ebuildersteller mit diversen Paketen mir ständig Gnome unterzujubeln.

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal versucht Gimp zu installieren, ging nicht weil ich gnome-base/orbit als Hauptdatei geblockt hatte. Also hatte ich einfach auf ein paar Anwendungen verzichten müssen. Letzte Woche bekam ich den Tip Gimp benötige kein Gnome, naja das galt wohl nur für eine einzelne Version lang, oder wie ist follgendes zu verstehen?

So etwas passiert ständig.

Soeben versucht mir Portage weiszumachen das ich dev-util/glade benötige, ohne irgend welche Abhängigkeiten, will es dies einfach mal haben. Nein, nein auf meinen Desktop kommt kein Gnome, niemals.

Also ab und geblockt. Der selbe Mist geht auch mit Java ab, nein ich habe kein SUN-Java aufm Rechner und will auch (noch) keines haben, bin glücklich mit Blackdown, will ja nur ein 64Bit-Plugin fürn Browser, mehr nicht.

Also in meiner make.conf steht beidesmal -gnome und -java!

Jetzt habe ich immer diese nichtaufgelösten Ebuilds bei emerge:

```
emerge world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

virtual/jre virtual/jdk dev-util/glade

... done!
```

Ein weiteres Beispiel:

Für eine dieser Anwendungen:

```
equery depends librsvg

[ Searching for packages depending on librsvg... ]

dev-ml/lablgtk-2.6.0 (svg? >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.2)

media-gfx/gimp-2.2.14 (svg? >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.2)

media-video/vlc-0.8.6b (svg? >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.5.0)

net-p2p/mldonkey-2.8.3 (gtk? >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0)

                       (guionly? >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0)
```

hatte ich diese einzelne lib "gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1" zugelassen, also VLC war es nicht, das läuft ohne sauber. Seit heute möchte "gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1" auch noch die Gnome-Dateidatenbank "gnome-extra/libgsf" dazu haben.

a) Wie bekomme ich jetzt am besten heraus für welche der 4 Anwendungen ich irgendwann einmal diese svg Bibliothek die ja keine weiteren Abhängigkeiten hatte zugelassen habe ohne alle neu zu kompilieren?

b) kompiliere ich jetzt am besten alle 4 Anwendungen neu oder die librsvg mit "--nodeps" oder wie ich es gerade getan habe, die neue Version einfach blocken was  aber GLSA-Probleme nicht einbezieht.

c) Wie bleibe ich am besten von allen Gnomeabhängigkeiten verschont.

Geht es einigen von euch genauso?

----------

## firefly

Tut mir leid aber das ist etwas engstirnig von dir.

Nur weil diese beiden libs vom gnome-projekt verwaltet werden, muss es noch lange nicht heißen das die das komplette gnome mit nachziehen.

die beiden libs, libgsf und librsvg werden werden dir keine weiteren gnome libs/programme mit ins system ziehen, da du ja -gnome gesetzt hast und diese beiden libs optional weitere gnome libs als abhängigkeit haben

abhängigkeiten von libgsf:

```
RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.16

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.6

   sys-libs/zlib

   gnome? ( media-gfx/imagemagick

      >=gnome-base/gconf-2

      >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2

      >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.2 )

   bzip2? ( app-arch/bzip2 )

   python? ( dev-lang/python

      >=dev-python/pygtk-2.8 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.29

   doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1 )"
```

abhängigkeiten von librsvg:

```
RDEPEND=">=media-libs/fontconfig-1.0.1

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.12

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.7

   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.2

   >=dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1

   >=media-libs/freetype-2

   gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2 )

   zlib? ( >=gnome-extra/libgsf-1.6 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9

   doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-0.9 )"
```

librsvg braucht nur libgsf, wenn du komprimierte svg( .svgz) dateien benutzen möchtest.

----------

## Anarcho

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Geht es einigen von euch genauso?

 

Oh ja,

mich ärgert es jedesmal das ich kdelibs für k3b und amarok brauche   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Necoro

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> c) Wie bleibe ich am besten von allen Gnomeabhängigkeiten verschont.

 

Gar nicht ... es gibt einfach sachen, die vom Gnome Projekt verwaltet sind, die aber von einigen Programmen benötigt werden (libglade ist so ein Fall zB).

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   c) Wie bleibe ich am besten von allen Gnomeabhängigkeiten verschont. 
> 
> Gar nicht ... es gibt einfach sachen, die vom Gnome Projekt verwaltet sind, die aber von einigen Programmen benötigt werden (libglade ist so ein Fall zB).

 

jupp und libglade braucht keine weiteren gnome libs.

```
RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.10

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.10

   >=dev-libs/atk-1.9

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.10

   >=dev-lang/python-2.0-r7"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9

   doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1 )"
```

UTgamer: die von dir angemoserten libs sind halt libs, welche vom gnome projekt verwaltet werden aber höchstens optional weitere vom gnome-projekt verwaltete libs als abhängigkeit haben.

----------

## Necoro

Und wo ich es den Dependencies sehe ... libxml2 ist auch ursprünglich von GNOME ^^ ... und das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht runterschmeißen ;P

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Und wo ich es den Dependencies sehe ... libxml2 ist auch ursprünglich von GNOME ^^ ... und das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht runterschmeißen ;P

 

Warum ist die so wichtig? Wenn ich das bei mir ueberfliege, braucht man die nur fuer kdelibs (und die nur wg. k3b), gimp und cairo mit svg-Unterstuetzung. Also doch eher alles Pillepalle.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Und wo ich es den Dependencies sehe ... libxml2 ist auch ursprünglich von GNOME ^^ ... und das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht runterschmeißen ;P 
> 
> Warum ist die so wichtig? Wenn ich das bei mir ueberfliege, braucht man die nur fuer kdelibs (und die nur wg. k3b), gimp und cairo mit svg-Unterstuetzung. Also doch eher alles Pillepalle.

 

Richtig ... man braucht sie für kdelibs (und auch xscreensaver zB). Und wenn du KDE auf dem Rechner hast, hast du höchstwahrscheinlich auch die kdelibs ^^ ... und wenn du GNOME verwendest, sollten dich GNOME-Libs nicht stören... als XFCE User hast du sie höchstwahrscheinlich über "xfce4-mixer" drinne ...

Kurz gesagt: libxml2 hast du wahrscheinlich immer installiert ... - ergo: ein "*heul* ich mag kein GNOME -- sowas kommt mir nicht auf den rechner" ist wohl nicht umsetzbar  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> librsvg braucht nur libgsf, wenn du komprimierte svg( .svgz) dateien benutzen möchtest.

  Danke für die Auflösung.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Oh ja,
> 
> mich ärgert es jedesmal das ich kdelibs für k3b und amarok brauche  

  Das *g* kann ich mir hier nicht ersparen, als ich damals meine ersten  Linuxerfahrungen hatte, war k3b genau der Ausschlag für mich KDE zu verwenden (das war 1998 und da war Gnome auch noch mehr ein zusammengewürfeltes Abenteuer).

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   c) Wie bleibe ich am besten von allen Gnomeabhängigkeiten verschont. 
> 
> Gar nicht ... es gibt einfach sachen, die vom Gnome Projekt verwaltet sind, die aber von einigen Programmen benötigt werden (libglade ist so ein Fall zB). 
> 
> jupp und libglade braucht keine weiteren gnome libs.

 

gnome-base/libglade = Library to construct graphical interfaces at runtime

Ich bin 8 Jahre ohne ausgekommen und auf einmal soll ich das brauchen müssen? Ne sehe ich garnicht ein, eher verzichte ich auf Anwendungen die dies benötigen. Nur stand das Paket gestern alleine auf dem Präsentierteller also irgend ein Programm wollte es nicht, es stand einzeln einfach darum als Portage-/Systemabhängigkeit. Ich wüßte auch nicht warum Fluxbox oder KDE (welche gestern keine neuen Versionen hatten) diese brauchen müßten. Glade wird einfach ungenutzt Plattenplatz verbrauchen wie soviele andere Dinge auch.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> UTgamer: die von dir angemoserten libs sind halt libs, welche vom gnome projekt verwaltet werden aber höchstens optional weitere vom gnome-projekt verwaltete libs als abhängigkeit haben.

  Falls ich eine Anwendung nutzen sollte die z.B. 5 Gnomelibs hinterherzieht startet das gesammte Programm langsam und wird sehr viel mehr Speicherplatz verbrauchen. Das Cacheverhalten durch die shared-libraries wird sich auch nicht bessern wenn die Anwendung bereits beendet wurde.

Also Glade ist auf meinem Desktop das unnützigste Programm überhaupt, da es von keinerlei Anwendung überhaupt benötigt wird.

---

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Der Grund warum ich gnome-base/librsvg aufgeführt hatte war das es gestern gerade aktuell war, und in KDE4 die ganzen Icons in SVG sein werden. Ich wollte mich vorab mal mit SVG etwas beschäftigen.

Das einfachste wird sein, ich werde momentan ganz auf SVG verzichten und warten bis KDE4 herauskommt und die KDE eigenen Programme dafür verwenden, denn die sind ganz sicher gnomefrei.

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich das schonmal alles durchgemacht, nur KDE installiert und mit der Zeit hatte ich soviele gnome-libs auf dem Rechner das ich mal den Versuch gestartet hatte Gnome ainfach so als Desktop zu starten. Es ging nicht, aber ich teste an und es fehlten nur noch so um die 10 Pakete. Also hatte ich damals das ganze System neu installiert (war noch kein Gentoo), und siehe da es war wie unter MS-Windows, die Neuinstallation hatte den Rechner stark beschleunigt. 

Mit der Geschwindigkeit auf dem DualCore AMD64 habe ich auch keinen Grund zur Beschwerde (einzig beim Plattenplatz), aber alle Einstellungen die hier funktionieren gehen dann später fast 1:1 auf den kleineren Athlon2400+ und dort merke ich direkt was sauber und was unsauber läuft sowie ob er 1 Stunde oder 5 Stunden kompiliert.  :Wink: 

[Edit]

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Und wo ich es den Dependencies sehe ... libxml2 ist auch ursprünglich von GNOME ^^ ... und das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht runterschmeißen ;P 
> 
> Warum ist die so wichtig? Wenn ich das bei mir ueberfliege, braucht man die nur fuer kdelibs (und die nur wg. k3b), gimp und cairo mit svg-Unterstuetzung. Also doch eher alles Pillepalle. 
> 
> Richtig ... man braucht sie für kdelibs (und auch xscreensaver zB). Und wenn du KDE auf dem Rechner hast, hast du höchstwahrscheinlich auch die kdelibs ^^ ... und wenn du GNOME verwendest, sollten dich GNOME-Libs nicht stören... als XFCE User hast du sie höchstwahrscheinlich über "xfce4-mixer" drinne ...
> ...

 

Wenn das KDE-Team sich entscheidet dies zu brauchen ist es eine Abhängigkeit von KDE und wenn die Featuritis sich in dieser Lib auch ausweitet die KDE nicht braucht, werden die sicher einen Fork schreiben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Richtig ... man braucht sie für kdelibs (und auch xscreensaver zB). Und wenn du KDE auf dem Rechner hast, hast du höchstwahrscheinlich auch die kdelibs ^^ ... und wenn du GNOME verwendest, sollten dich GNOME-Libs nicht stören... als XFCE User hast du sie höchstwahrscheinlich über "xfce4-mixer" drinne ...
> 
> Kurz gesagt: libxml2 hast du wahrscheinlich immer installiert ...

 

Aehm, s. oben. Von k3b auf zB. bashburn umsteigen, gimp ersetzen und cairo ohne svg kompilieren und libxml2 ist weg. XFCE, Gnome, KDE etc. benutze ich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> - ergo: ein "*heul* ich mag kein GNOME -- sowas kommt mir nicht auf den rechner" ist wohl nicht umsetzbar 

 

Das ging eher an den Themenersteller, oder?

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ...
> 
> librsvg braucht nur libgsf, wenn du komprimierte svg( .svgz) dateien benutzen möchtest.  Danke für die Auflösung.
> 
>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Oh ja,
> ...

 

also das überhaupt kein programm libglade braucht, aber portage es installieren will, das geht nicht. Auser es wurde ins world-file wingetragen.

mach mal ein emerge -puvNDt world dann wirst du sehen welches paket libglade als abhängigkeit hat.

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> also das überhaupt kein programm libglade braucht, aber portage es installieren will, das geht nicht. Auser es wurde ins world-file wingetragen.
> 
> mach mal ein emerge -puvNDt world dann wirst du sehen welches paket libglade als abhängigkeit hat.

 

```
emerge -puvNDt libglade

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] virtual/ghostscript-0

[nomerge      ]  app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups emacs gtk xml -cjk -threads"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.12  USE="X doc jpeg tiff xinerama -debug"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz -xcb"

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/DirectFB-1.0.0  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2"

[nomerge      ]      media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon nas opengl oss xinerama xv -arts -esd -ggi -libcaca -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga"

[nomerge      ]       media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2  USE="doc -debug"

[nomerge      ]        app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 tetex -unicode"

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups doc gif nas opengl postgres xinerama -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nis -odbc -sqlite"

[nomerge      ]          net-print/cups-1.2.9  USE="X jpeg nls pam png samba ssl tiff -dbus -ldap -php -ppds -slp"

[nomerge      ]           net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  USE="doc nls zlib"

[nomerge      ]            app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7  USE="doc"

[nomerge      ]             dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]              dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.0-r1] USE="nls" 364 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups doc gif nas opengl postgres xinerama -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nis -odbc -sqlite"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.9  USE="X jpeg nls pam png samba ssl tiff -dbus -ldap -php -ppds -slp"

[nomerge      ]   virtual/ghostscript-0

[nomerge      ]    app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups emacs gtk xml -cjk -threads"

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.12  USE="X doc jpeg tiff xinerama -debug"

[nomerge      ]      x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz -xcb"

[nomerge      ]       dev-libs/DirectFB-1.0.0  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2"

[nomerge      ]        media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon nas opengl oss xinerama xv -arts -esd -ggi -libcaca -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga"

[nomerge      ]         media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2  USE="doc -debug"

[nomerge      ]          app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 tetex -unicode"

[nomerge      ]           app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r3  USE="X Xaw3d doc motif -lesstif -neXt -tk"

[nomerge      ]            media-libs/libpng-1.2.18  USE="doc"

[ebuild   R   ]             sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)" 0 kB

```

Ich sehe gerade das glade (nicht libglade das wußte ich das ich es habe) doch installiert ist, emerge hat es aber nicht als Update sondern als Neu angezeigt gehabt. (Mein Fehler, passiert wenn man sich zeitgleich mit Versicherungen am Telefon rumschlägt.)

[Edit]

Mich würde es aber schon interressieren wenn ich beides glade und libglade mal deinstalliere und revdep-rebuild mal anschmeiße um zu sehen welche Progs nicht mehr gehen. (Den Spaß würde ich mir noch gönnen).

... Vorgang läuft.

[Edit2]

revdep-rebuild hat nichts gefunden. 

Jetzt noch die librsvg entfernen und sehen ob noch alle nicht KDE-Progs starten. *g*

----------

## Knieper

Ich nehme immer noch app-portage/udept fuer sowas. dep -L <paket> sagt dir, wer <paket> benoetigt.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich nehme immer noch app-portage/udept fuer sowas. dep -L <paket> sagt dir, wer <paket> benoetigt.

 

Super Tip   :Smile:  Ist zwar noch unstable (~amd64) aber ich gebe es mal mit in die Queue.

[Edit]

Aha hier die Ausgabe von dem Tool:

```
dep -L libglade

gnome-base/libglade:

        app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4      gtk? >=gnome-base/libglade-2

        dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4              >=gnome-base/libglade-2.5.0

        media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.3  >=gnome-base/libglade-2.3.1

        media-sound/audacious-1.3.2          >=gnome-base/libglade-2.3.1

        net-ftp/pureadmin-0.2.2              >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

        net-p2p/gnunet-gtk-0.7.1b            >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

        sci-calculators/galculator-1.2.5.2-r1  >=gnome-base/libglade-2

        x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.02           >=gnome-base/libglade-1.99

```

Ich habe die aufgeführten Pakete ausprobiert, einzig xscreensaver geht nicht mehr. Gut werde ich den auch entfernen, habe neben Fluxbox gerade zusätzlich KDE gestartet, der Screensaver läuft aber weiterhin sauber.

gnunet-gtk zeigte aber eine Fehlermeldung:

```
FEHLER: `lt_dlopenext' failed for library `libgnunetgtkmodule_stats' with error: libgnunetgtkmodule_stats.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

gnunet-gtk funktioniert aber weiterhin trotz Fehlermeldung, werde ich mir später mal anschauen was es hat. (Ich meine der Fehler war aber vorher auch schon.)

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild hat nichts gefunden. 
> 
> Jetzt noch die librsvg entfernen und sehen ob noch alle nicht KDE-Progs starten. *g*

 

Eigentlich schaut man sich vorher die Abhaengigkeiten an und deinstalliert dann. Bei mir verwendet es Gimp mit svg-useflag. _Ich_ wuerde an Deiner Stelle die Use Flags sortieren und nur die setzen, die Du auch benoetigst. So mache ich das immer und udept kann man auch verwenden, um unnoetige Slots und Pakete zu entfernen. Wildes Rumdeinstallieren nur weil vorne "gnome-base" steht bringt's nicht.

----------

## b3cks

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Geht es einigen von euch genauso? 
> 
> Oh ja,
> 
> mich ärgert es jedesmal das ich kdelibs für k3b und amarok brauche  

 

Ah, ein weiterer Leidensgenosse.  :Wink: 

Mich ärgert das auch bei Opera. Wobei hier die Sache mit dem qt-static USE-Flag eine halbwegs akzeptable Lösung ist.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   
> 
> revdep-rebuild hat nichts gefunden. 
> 
> Jetzt noch die librsvg entfernen und sehen ob noch alle nicht KDE-Progs starten. *g* 
> ...

 

Na so wild läuft es bei mir auch nicht. Normalerweise mache ich das auch, aber wenn da irgendetwas von Gnome steht habe ich keinerlei Skrupel da einfach reinzuhauen und sauber zu machen (aus eigener Erfahrung). Wenn nun irgend eine Funktion nicht geht - sollte ich sie starten wollen, weiß ich ja das ich jetzt svg und glade einfach weggehauen habe. Zudem, alles was bei mir nicht Qt oder nur gtk verwendet, hat sowieso kaum Überlebenschancen. Ich führe auch von einigen Paketen seit Jahren eine Abhängigkeitsliste auf meiner Festplatte weil ich bereits größere Veränderungen bei denen hatte, erwarte oder einfach zum nachschlagen wenn ich etwas suche.

Z.B. wären da:

```
sg3_utils

bootchart

emacs

fbset

firefox

gcc

gentoo-artwork

gnash

gnunet

openoffice

samba

...
```

So hab mal wieder mit dem Beil aufgeräumt   :Laughing: 

----

Außer Anarcho und b3cks, denen die Mischung auch nicht liegt, habt ihr anderen anscheinend keine pers. Probleme mit beiden gleichzeitig gemischt zu hantieren. Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen?

----------

## firefly

hä wiso sollten die libs im RAM bleiben, wenn die nicht mehr gebraucht werden?

Und zum anderen schaue ich auch darauf, das kein gnome bei mir drauf ist, bzw. wenn dann nur die nötigsten libs.

Aber den hickhack den du hier augenscheinlich abziehst, zumindestens kommt es mir so vor, ist in meinen augen etwas übertrieben.

Denn alle libs die du hier angesprochen hast haben den einzigsten bezug zu Gnome, das die zum einen vom Gnome projekt verwaltet bzw. vom gnome projekt verwendet werden oder andere "gnome"-libs für optionale funktionalitäten brauchen,  mehr nicht.

Nur weil die libs in einer der gnome-X category im portage auftauchen muss es nicht gleich heißen das diese abhängigkeiten zu gnome-libs und co. haben

----------

## tgurr

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM

 

Korrekt.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen?

 

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen Rechner hast aber ich muss hier auf nichts warten, was ja auch Sinn der Sache ist wenn die entsprechenden Libs im RAM liegen. Und bei heutzutage >=1GB RAM spielt das alles doch nun wirklich keine Rolle mehr.

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> mach mal ein emerge -puvNDt world dann wirst du sehen welches paket libglade als abhängigkeit hat.

 Ups das hatte ich eben wegen der Telefonate etwas übersehen, so etwas ist immer mit viel Mühe verbunden, den ich muß jedesmal die recht vielen geblockten Pakete dafür entblocken. Also emerge ist hier sehr sehr umständlich. Es fängt schon wieder beim SUN-Java an.

Beispiel:

```
emerge -puvNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=virtual/jdk-1.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- virtual/jdk-1.6.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

#16.02.2007 - Sun-java

#=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10

#=dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0-r1

#=dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.3-r1

- virtual/jdk-1.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- virtual/jdk-1.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- virtual/jdk-1.4.1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-java/systray4j-2.4" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-java/systray4j

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Bis ich alle Punkte wieder entblockt habe vergeht immer soviel Zeit.

Und nein es ist nicht wahr was mir Portage vorschreiben will, ich brauche das SUN-Java überhaupt garnicht, nirgends. Das ist noch lästiger als z.B. Gnome.

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Na so wild läuft es bei mir auch nicht. Normalerweise mache ich das auch, aber wenn da irgendetwas von Gnome steht habe ich keinerlei Skrupel da einfach reinzuhauen und sauber zu machen (aus eigener Erfahrung).

 

Eigentlich laeuft es anders. Man sucht sich vorher die Programme aus, die man nutzen will, weil man damit am effizientesten Arbeiten kann. Dann konfiguriert man die ueber die Use-Flags und laesst so, zumindest grob, unbenoetigte Funktionalitaeten weg. Programme installieren und dann die Bibliotheken loeschen ist kein gangbarer Weg.

 *Quote:*   

> Zudem, alles was bei mir nicht Qt oder nur gtk verwendet, hat sowieso kaum Überlebenschancen.

 

Ich beurteile eher das Programm, als die Anzeigebibliotheken. Erfahrungsgemaess schleppen die qt-Varianten mehr Bloat mit sich.

 *Quote:*   

> Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen?

 

Wieso warten? Software bei der ich warten muss, setze ich eh nicht (oder nur im Notfall) ein und RAM ist dazu da, um benutzt zu werden. Mein Rechner benoetigt nach dem Hochfahren allerdings keine 30MB davon.

 *Quote:*   

> Und nein es ist nicht wahr was mir Portage vorschreiben will, ich brauche das SUN-Java überhaupt garnicht, nirgends. Das ist noch lästiger als z.B. Gnome.

 

Es muss eine Abhaengigkeit/Use-Flag geben, sonst woellte es Portage nicht installieren. Also rueck mal mit "emerge --info" und "dep -L sun-jdk" raus.

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ...
> 
> mach mal ein emerge -puvNDt world dann wirst du sehen welches paket libglade als abhängigkeit hat. Ups das hatte ich eben wegen der Telefonate etwas übersehen, so etwas ist immer mit viel Mühe verbunden, den ich muß jedesmal die recht vielen geblockten Pakete dafür entblocken. Also emerge ist hier sehr sehr umständlich. Es fängt schon wieder beim SUN-Java an.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...

 

zum einen geht es hier um das virtual/jdk* paket und nicht direkt um ein dev-java/*-jdk* paket. Und zum anderen, wenn du ein Programm verwendest, was aber >=java-1.5 braucht, dann brauchst du das *-jdk >= 1.5 punkt!

im falle von virtual/jdk hättest es gereicht, wenn du nur >=virtual/jdk-1.5 maskiert hättest, außer wenn das blackdown-jdk ebuild nicht angibt, daß das paket die vorraussetzung für das virtual/jdk-1.4.* bereitstellt.

----------

## Knieper

Ganz uebersehen:

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-java/systray4j
> ...

 

 :Wink:  systray4j ist tot.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Na so wild läuft es bei mir auch nicht. Normalerweise mache ich das auch, aber wenn da irgendetwas von Gnome steht habe ich keinerlei Skrupel da einfach reinzuhauen und sauber zu machen (aus eigener Erfahrung). 
> 
> Eigentlich laeuft es anders. Man sucht sich vorher die Programme aus, die man nutzen will, weil man damit am effizientesten Arbeiten kann. Dann konfiguriert man die ueber die Use-Flags und laesst so, zumindest grob, unbenoetigte Funktionalitaeten weg. Programme installieren und dann die Bibliotheken loeschen ist kein gangbarer Weg.

 

Es kommt häufiger vor das ein Programm keine solche Abhängigkeit hat und User installiert es, aber einige Versionen später führt der Programmierer ein neues Feature hinzu das auf eine Gnomelib verweist, das Programm wird upgedated und die erste Abhängigkeit ist drin. Da diese Abhängigkeitslibs nun mal installiert sind wollen diese auch upgedated werden, z.B. 4 Monate später hat diese Abhängigkeitslibs beim Versionsbump wieder eine Abhängigkeit hinzubekommen, und diese will auch wieder upgedated werden, und der Kreis zieht seine Runden. Das System wächst und wächst wild weiter. 

Da hilft ab und zu einfach nur ein Rundumschlag mit dem Beil.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Zudem, alles was bei mir nicht Qt oder nur gtk verwendet, hat sowieso kaum Überlebenschancen. 
> 
> Ich beurteile eher das Programm, als die Anzeigebibliotheken. Erfahrungsgemaess schleppen die qt-Varianten mehr Bloat mit sich.

  Das ist mir egal, einen Desktop mit ein paar Features brauche ich schon, selbst wenn ich mal zu Besuch irgendwo bin um mich direkt zurecht zu finden. (Gnome habe ich zwangsweise still liegend auf meinem Debian, ab und zu wird mal reingeschaut um die grundlegende Benutzung zu erlernen, ist aber nur ein Ersatz- und Lernsystem.)

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen? 
> 
> Wieso warten? Software bei der ich warten muss, setze ich eh nicht (oder nur im Notfall) ein und RAM ist dazu da, um benutzt zu werden. Mein Rechner benoetigt nach dem Hochfahren allerdings keine 30MB davon.

  Ja klar du verwendest keinen der beiden großen Desktops.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und nein es ist nicht wahr was mir Portage vorschreiben will, ich brauche das SUN-Java überhaupt garnicht, nirgends. Das ist noch lästiger als z.B. Gnome. 
> 
> Es muss eine Abhaengigkeit/Use-Flag geben, sonst woellte es Portage nicht installieren. Also rueck mal mit "emerge --info" und "dep -L sun-jdk" raus.

 

Hierzu fand ich gerade etwas, rofl lol:

```
emerge systray4j -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "systray4j".

emerge --unmerge dev-java/systray4j

 dev-java/systray4j

    selected: 2.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging dev-java/systray4j-2.4...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/systray4j/package.env

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/systray4j/lib/systray4j.jar

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/systray4j-2.4/TODO.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/systray4j-2.4/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib64/libsystray4j.so

--- !empty dir /usr/share/systray4j/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/share/systray4j

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/systray4j-2.4

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib64

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Muhaha, da ist das Problem und ich habe keine Ahnung woher dieses Paket kam, das einzige das ich weiß ist das es von SUN-Java sein muß. Oh man das nervte mich bereits seit Februar2007. Hatte aber kaum danach gesucht. Gut das wir drüber gesprochen hatten.

Also diese Abhängigkeit ist schonmal aufgelöst.

emerge info, kommt gleich, jetzt nervt emerge gerade mit gnome-base/librsvg, das ich eben deinstalliert hatte.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ganz uebersehen:
> 
>  *UTgamer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Na hätte ich das mal vorher gewußt, und bewußt hatte ich dies nicht installiert, evtl stammte es ja mal von Blackdown. Genau so läuft es nämlich immer und überall mit den Abhängigkeiten (bei jeder Distri, MS-Windows und den Desktopenvironments). Aber Gentoo ist die weitestentwickelte die ich kenne, denn hier gibt es das wunderbare Feature Blocking.

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es kommt häufiger vor das ein Programm keine solche Abhängigkeit hat und User installiert es, aber einige Versionen später führt der Programmierer ein neues Feature hinzu das auf eine Gnomelib verweist, das Programm wird upgedated und die erste Abhängigkeit ist drin. Da diese Abhängigkeitslibs nun mal installiert sind wollen diese auch upgedated werden, z.B. 4 Monate später hat diese Abhängigkeitslibs beim Versionsbump wieder eine Abhängigkeit hinzubekommen, und diese will auch wieder upgedated werden, und der Kreis zieht seine Runden. Das System wächst und wächst wild weiter. 
> 
> Da hilft ab und zu einfach nur ein Rundumschlag mit dem Beil.
> ...

 

ähm systray4j ist nicht von sun sondern von http://systray.sourceforge.net/  :Wink: 

kein wunder das portage librsvg installieren möchte, da du ja das svg useflag bestimmt nocht iregentwo gesetzt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> kein wunder das portage librsvg installieren möchte, da du ja das svg useflag bestimmt nocht iregentwo gesetzt hast 

 

Uebrigens ganz leicht mit "equery hasuse svg" (in app-portage/gentoolkit enthalten) herauszufinden.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Es kommt häufiger vor das ein Programm keine solche Abhängigkeit hat und User installiert es, aber einige Versionen später führt der Programmierer ein neues Feature hinzu das auf eine Gnomelib verweist, das Programm wird upgedated und die erste Abhängigkeit ist drin. Da diese Abhängigkeitslibs nun mal installiert sind wollen diese auch upgedated werden, z.B. 4 Monate später hat diese Abhängigkeitslibs beim Versionsbump wieder eine Abhängigkeit hinzubekommen, und diese will auch wieder upgedated werden, und der Kreis zieht seine Runden. Das System wächst und wächst wild weiter. 
> 
> Da hilft ab und zu einfach nur ein Rundumschlag mit dem Beil.

 

Wenn man die nicht per Use-Flag abschalten kann und es einem zuviel wird, dann muss man sich eben nach Alternativen umsehen. Ging mir so mit Firefox, Thunderbird, Azureus...

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm systray4j ist nicht von sun sondern von http://systray.sourceforge.net/ 
> 
> kein wunder das portage librsvg installieren möchte, da du ja das svg useflag bestimmt nocht iregentwo gesetzt hast 

 

Aha systray4j hat also mit KDE zu tun, kann sein das es mit KDE 3.5.6 kam das ich eine Zeit lang genutzt hatte, nun ich habe KDE 3.5.6 wieder deinstalliert (die Abhängigkeiten bei der Deinstallation werden ja nirgends wieder entfernt), weil es bei weiteren Updates ohne zeroconf nicht mehr auskam. Zeroconf kommt mir garnicht erst auf die Platte (auch wenn mein Laptop davon profitieren könnte, nur Opensuse verwendet überhaupt kein Zeroconf, sondern das Äquivalent dazu von Caldera, welches auch noch sicherer ist).

Richtig, das svg useflag habe ich gerade erst entfernt gehabt, muß ja noch ein --newuse ausführen.  :Smile: 

Oder so: *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   kein wunder das portage librsvg installieren möchte, da du ja das svg useflag bestimmt nocht iregentwo gesetzt hast  
> 
> Uebrigens ganz leicht mit "equery hasuse svg" (in app-portage/gentoolkit enthalten) herauszufinden.

  Kannte ich noch nicht, mal sehen welcher Weg besser ist.

```
equery hasuse svg

[ Searching for USE flag svg in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/openclipart-0.18-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.14 (2)

[I--] [ ~] media-gfx/fontforge-20070501 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-ml/lablgtk-2.6.0 (2)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-video/vlc-0.8.6b (0)
```

gefällt mir die Option equery hasuse ... .  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge --newuse world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

virtual/jre virtual/jdk

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.38

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2  USE="-d%"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/ocaml-3.09.3-r1  USE="X%* ncurses%* -gdbm%"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="mad*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-snpp-0.8.0

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6b  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/fontforge-20070501  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-ml/lablgtk-2.6.0  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.7  USE="mad*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9  USE="mad*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/openclipart-0.18-r1  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.14  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.35
```

Hm, die Beiden haben ganz schöne Unterschiede.

Außerdem habe ich eben systray4j deinstalliert gehabt, jetzt soll immer noch SUN-Java installiert werden, ein wenig krank, gleich noch mal auf die Suche gehen.

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ähm systray4j ist nicht von sun sondern von http://systray.sourceforge.net/ 
> 
> kein wunder das portage librsvg installieren möchte, da du ja das svg useflag bestimmt nocht iregentwo gesetzt hast  
> 
> Aha systray4j hat also mit KDE zu tun, kann sein das es mit KDE 3.5.6 kam das ich eine Zeit lang genutzt hatte, nun ich habe KDE 3.5.6 wieder deinstalliert (die Abhängigkeiten bei der Deinstallation werden ja nirgends wieder entfernt), weil es bei weiteren Updates ohne zeroconf nicht mehr auskam. Zeroconf kommt mir garnicht erst auf die Platte (auch wenn mein Laptop davon profitieren würde).
> ...

 

falsch systray4j hat nichts mit KDE zu tun auser das es support für den systray von kde hat. bitte informier dich genauer, bevor du wieder aussagen machst die nicht stimmen  :Wink: 

systray4j ist vor kurzen (laut cvs vor 9 tagen)aus dem portage-tree rausgeflogen weil das projekt anscheinend tot ist (letzter release 2004)

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Kannte ich noch nicht, mal sehen welcher Weg besser ist.

 

"Besser" geht in diesem Sinne nicht, da beide versch. Dinge anzeigen. Equery die Pakete, die ein svg-Flag haben und emerge -n die Pakete mit geaenderten Flags.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.38
> ...

 

Wie Du siehst, wurden ja auch noch andere Flags geaendert.

 *Quote:*   

> jetzt soll immer noch SUN-Java installiert werden, ein wenig krank, gleich noch mal auf die Suche gehen.

 

Auf emerge --info und dep -L jdk warten wir immer noch.   :Wink: Last edited by Knieper on Fri Jun 01, 2007 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> systray4j ist vor kurzen (laut cvs vor 9 tagen)aus dem portage-tree rausgeflogen weil das projekt anscheinend tot ist (letzter release 2004)

 

Auf die Schnelle kann ich leider nur vermuten, irgendwas muß es ja auch mal mitinstalliert haben.  :Wink:  Und wenn es vor 9 Tagen rausgeflogen ist, warum habe ich denn seit Februar und zwar genau seit dem 16.02.2007 (ja ich logge solche Probleme mit) dieses Problem, und warum wird es dann nicht automatisch mit Abfrage zur Deinstallation angeboten? Ich verbringe hier Stunden bei der Suche um neue Abhängigkeiten zu beseitigen für ein Paket welches ich mit emerge garnicht mehr aufgeführt finde.

[Edit]

@ Knieper, so schnell kann ich die ganzen Informationen nun auch nicht verarbeiten.  :Wink:  Die Maschine braucht auch Zeit, genauso wie ich.

----------

## firefly

ich vermute das eine java generation 2 VM (version >=1.5) von java-config und co von gentoo gebraucht wird.

Oder du hast ein Programm installiert, welches >=java-1.5 schlicht braucht. Auf langer sicht wirst du da nicht rumkommen. Da du die sun-vm anscheinent nicht mags kann man nur hoffen das blackdown in naher zukunft eine >=java-1.5 version herrausbringt  :Wink: . Oder du versuchst den nspluginwrapper, welches ermöglichen soll 32bit plugins in 64 Browser versionen zu verwenden.

----------

## Knieper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich vermute das eine java generation 2 VM (version >=1.5) von java-config und co von gentoo gebraucht wird.

 

Noe, ich hab's nur als Browser-Plugin drauf. Ansonsten braucht das im Normalfall niemand. Es sei denn, man hat Azureus, jEdit etc. drauf.

----------

## UTgamer

Eben kam ja noch die Frage nach emerge --info, nun da haben wir die Infos:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2007 19:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math -m64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math -m64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d aac aalib alsa amd amd64 apache2 apm audiofile avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cgi cli cracklib cups dga directfb divx4linux doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emboss encode fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac flash fontconfig foomaticdb foreign-package fortran freetype ftp gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib isdnlog jack javascript joystick jpeg kde kqemu ladcca lcms leim libg++ libwww lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad midi mikmod mime mng modplug motif mozilla moznomail mp3 mpeg mudflap nas ncurses nls nosendmail nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia oav ogg oggvorbis ooo-kde openal opengl openmp opie osc oss pam pcre pdflib perl png portaudio posix postgres pppd profile python qt qt3 qt4 qtmt quicktime readline reflection rp-pppoe samba sasl scanner sdl seamonkey session shorten simplexml skins slang sndfile sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl sse3 ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb v4l vcd videos vorbis wxwindows xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[Edit]

Die Maschine macht gerade ihr --newuse, und der gcc braucht bekanntlich etwas länger, wobei ich den erst vorgestern oder so upgedated habe (gruml).

----------

## Anarcho

Mich würde ja mal interessieren was dir Gnome oder sun-jdk so fürchterliches angetan hat? Ich selber programmiere mit Java und bin um Java 1.5 schon sehr dankbar, meine Programme sind alle für 1.5 ausgelegt. Wusstest du das SUN JAVA SE mittlerweile unter der GPL steht?

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="X Xaw3d aac aalib alsa amd amd64 apache2 apm audiofile avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cgi cli cracklib cups dga directfb divx4linux doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emboss encode fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac flash fontconfig foomaticdb foreign-package fortran freetype ftp gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib isdnlog jack javascript joystick jpeg kde kqemu ladcca lcms leim libg++ libwww lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad midi mikmod mime mng modplug motif mozilla moznomail mp3 mpeg mudflap nas ncurses nls nosendmail nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia oav ogg oggvorbis ooo-kde openal opengl openmp opie osc oss pam pcre pdflib perl png portaudio posix postgres pppd profile python qt qt3 qt4 qtmt quicktime readline reflection rp-pppoe samba sasl scanner sdl seamonkey session shorten simplexml skins slang sndfile sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl sse3 ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb v4l vcd videos vorbis wxwindows xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib"
> ...

 

Ganz schoener Batzen. "browserplugin" duerfte obsolet sein, beim Rest musst Du selbst wissen, ob Du das alles global benoetigst. Ich finde zB. ascii-Graphikunterstuetzung (aalib) ueberfluessig.

@Anarcho

Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass Javaprogramme keine Geschwindigkeitsmonster sind. Solange es Alternativen gibt, ist die Javavariante doch wohl immer die schlechteste Wahl.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was dir Gnome oder sun-jdk so fürchterliches angetan hat? Ich selber programmiere mit Java und bin um Java 1.5 schon sehr dankbar, meine Programme sind alle für 1.5 ausgelegt. Wusstest du das SUN JAVA SE mittlerweile unter der GPL steht?

 

Ich mag es einfach nur nicht wenn ein System nicht soweit wie möglich unter meiner Kontrolle ist. Wenn so ein Applet, wofür ich es eigentl. verwende, den Browser zu 100% auslastet oder irgendwohin selbsttätig Verbindungen aufbaut kann ich normalerweise einfach den Browser schnell schließen und die VM geht meist mit ins Nirvana, habe aber auch schon erlebt das die VM selbstätig ohne Browser weiterläuft. Naja, zuminendest kann man sie fast immer schnell beenden, bei unerwünschter Tätigkeit. Als eigenständiges Programm welches auch mal abschmieren kann (nobody is perfect) ist es schwerer dieses zu beenden ohne andere gleichzeitig laufende VM-Programme nicht in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen. Also schmiert ein Javaprogramm mal ab muß man die ganze VM beenden mit allen anderen Programmen darin, ist mir vor Jahren passiert. Gut es gibt Anwendungen da hat Java seine Berechtigung. Ich denke da z.B. an betriebliche Dinge, wie z.B. die Java-One Konsole die Novell da hat, Prozesse der Sicherheit wegen abzukapseln; aber für Privat ist sowas übertrieben, langsamer ist sowas auch immer.

Wenn ein Programm/Applet also z.B. eine Browserplugin Lücke in der VM ausnutzen möchte kann ich das von außen kaum nachvollziehen wenn eine VM Application auf eine Andere oder gar auf die VM selbst zugreifen möchte, das einzige was ich sehe ist das die VM mehr Ressourcen benötigt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/77314&words=Java%20Sicherheit&T=java%20sicherheit

Das es GPL wird/wurde hatte ich auch gelesen, aber meist war es bei so großen Projekten (z.B. Netscape/Mozilla) so das erst nach mehr als 2 Jahren die Community überhaupt den vollen Durchblick hatte was wie wo läuft. In 2-4 Jahren können wir über dieses Produkt Java ruhig nochmal reden und ich umdenke meine Haltung dann ganz sicher zum "go".  :Wink: 

Resultat: Momentan noch zu uneinsichtig für Ottonormalverbraucher.

@ Knieper,

gut wirklich alle benötige ich sicher nicht, aalib z.B. findet sicher bei IRC-Clients Anwendung und da ich mich selten genug da auch mal herumtreibe finde ich ascii-Graphikunterstuetzung sehr praktisch, ich glaube das ChatZilla da auch von Gebrauch macht ohne jetzt nachzuschauen (oder war es nur der Alte zu Zeiten vor Firefox?) , irgend ein IRC-Client war es zumindest mal.

browserplugin ist bereits wieder obsolet? Man kommt denen aber auch nie nach.  :Wink: 

Habe gerade gesehen das ich auch z.B. opie wieder herausnehmen könnte, hatte mich für meinen Zaurus doch entschlossen das original Systemflash von Sharp zu behalten. Aber schaden tut es auch nicht wenn es drinnen bleibt, und ein paar wie z.B. fortran sind vom System selbst.

----------

## Inte

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen?

 

Wieso nachladen? Xfce hat unter den Sitzungs- und Starteinstellungen die Option "Laufzeitumgebung für Gnome beim Starten landen".  :Very Happy: 

Für die KDE-Libs gibts darunter auch 'ne Option, aber ich bin was QT/Kde angeht so resistent, wie Du gegenüber GTK/Gnome.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Also ihr haltet immer von beiden die shared libs im RAM und wartet auf das Nachladen irgendwelcher libs gerne um ein Programm zu nutzen? 
> 
> Wieso nachladen? Xfce hat unter den Sitzungs- und Starteinstellungen die Option "Laufzeitumgebung für Gnome beim Starten landen". 
> 
> Für die KDE-Libs gibts darunter auch 'ne Option, aber ich bin was QT/Kde angeht so resistent, wie Du gegenüber GTK/Gnome. 

 

Hey das ist mal ein Wort.   :Mr. Green: 

XFCE, hatte ich mir vor Jahren auch mal angesehen, nun da gab es einen Dateimanger der heist Rox-filer, ich bin damit nie zurechtgekommen. Ich habe sogar noch Teile von Xfce in Benutzung, wie den Taskmanager. Würde mich gerne mit Xfce mehr beschäftigen, aber irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl das das Environment auf Gnome basiert, ich habe Probleme den ganzen Teil zu installieren. Oder gibt es auch beim Xfce so etwas wie beim KDE die 2 verschiedenen Buildsysteme Metas und nicht Metas? Welche Inpackage-Dateimanger habe ich zur Verfügung, nur den Rox?

---

Apropos an die Hilfe von eben, habe immer noch irgend eine SUN-Java-Abhängigkeit die sich nicht auflösen lässt.

```
emerge world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

virtual/jre virtual/jdk

... done!
```

[Edit]

Gefunden:

```
dep -L virtual/jre

virtual/jre:

        WORLD FILE                           virtual/jre
```

Mist, kommt mir aber nicht auf die Platte, werde ich wohl mit leben müssen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> [Edit]
> 
> Gefunden:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wieso? Ist doch dein world-file. Einfach aus /var/lib/portage/world die betreffende Zeile entfernen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   [Edit]
> 
> Gefunden:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ups, und ich dachte da ich die nicht selbst eingetragen habe, hat emerge die dort eingetragen und würde meine Handeinträge beim nächsten Update wieder überschreiben. Na das ist wenn es permanent so bleibt doch eine echte Hilfe. Thx, wird direkt geändert.

[Edit]

Ich wollte gerade vermelden das ich es geschaft habe, jetzt kommt ein vor 1,5 Jahren installiertes Tool (x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1 = Icons für Fluxbox) daher und behaupt es benötige gnome-extra/libgsf, aber ich habe diese Gnomelib noch nie auf dem Rechner gehabt, heul, warum ein vor 1,5 Jahren installiertes Tool, noch in der gleichen Version wie damals?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wird gleich unmerged und von Hand kompiliert, kann doch nicht wahr sein. Ist bereits von Hand kompiliert, diese Abhängigkeit wird dort nach Standard auch garnicht abgefragt, funktioniert auch, ist schon in Benutzung.

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich wollte gerade vermelden das ich es geschaft habe, jetzt kommt ein vor 1,5 Jahren installiertes Tool (x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1 = Icons für Fluxbox) daher und behaupt es benötige gnome-extra/libgsf, aber ich habe diese Gnomelib noch nie auf dem Rechner gehabt

 

Sollte aber, da schon im damaligen ebuild

```

DEPEND=">=media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2.20040912

   virtual/x11

   media-libs/freetype

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.12.0

   dev-libs/libxml2

   =dev-libs/glib-2*

   gnome-extra/libgsf

   =x11-libs/pango-1*

   =x11-libs/gtk+-2*

   media-libs/libart_lgpl

   x11-libs/startup-notification"

```

stand.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Ich wollte gerade vermelden das ich es geschaft habe, jetzt kommt ein vor 1,5 Jahren installiertes Tool (x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1 = Icons für Fluxbox) daher und behaupt es benötige gnome-extra/libgsf, aber ich habe diese Gnomelib noch nie auf dem Rechner gehabt 
> 
> Sollte aber, da schon im damaligen ebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja kann mich wieder erinnern. hatte es damals auch zuerst per Hand gebaut, weil das Ebuild noch älter war und etwas später erst in dieser Version erschien. Die von Hand ging so sauber über die Bühne das ich das Ebuild später mit -nodep erstellt hatte und es funktionierte, verwende bisher auch keine svg Icons auf Fluxbox. Warum der Ebuildersteller damals unbedingt svg dareinhaben wollte weis wohl nur er. Ich denke die Entwicklung von Idesk dürfte auch eingestellt sein, da tat sich schon länger nichts mehr.

Mit mldonkey habe ich gerade weniger Glück im Selbstbau, werde ich wohl ganz drauf verzichten.

----------

## b3cks

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> XFCE, hatte ich mir vor Jahren auch mal angesehen, nun da gab es einen Dateimanger der heist Rox-filer, ich bin damit nie zurechtgekommen.

 

Rox-Filer ist der Dateimanager des Rox-Desktop und hat mit Xfce mal rein gar nix zu tun.

Der alte Dateimanager von Xfce war xffm, welcher durch Thunar (in Xfce 4.4.0) abgelöst wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe sogar noch Teile von Xfce in Benutzung, wie den Taskmanager.

 

Der standardmäßig nicht mal dabei ist, zumindest bei Gentoo.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Würde mich gerne mit Xfce mehr beschäftigen, aber irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl das das Environment auf Gnome basiert, ich habe Probleme den ganzen Teil zu installieren. Oder gibt es auch beim Xfce so etwas wie beim KDE die 2 verschiedenen Buildsysteme Metas und nicht Metas? Welche Inpackage-Dateimanger habe ich zur Verfügung, nur den Rox?

 

Xfce ist schon so klein, dass eine weitere Aufteilung sinnlos wäre. Guck dir das Meta-Ebuild mal an.  :Wink:  Mal abgesehen davon wird keiner gezwungen ein Meta-Package zu emergen. Zudem basiert Xfce rein auf GTK und eigenen GTK-Engines. Absolut nix mit Gnome-Libs. Ihr löst doch sonst alle Deps bis zum Ende auf, warum nicht mal hier um sich selbst eines besseren zu belehren? Xfce ist sehr Modular aufgebaut. Das DE besteht im Grunde nur aus dem Desktop und der Panel-Applikation sowie den Tools um dieses zu konfigurieren. Alles weitere ist optional. Bezüglich des Dateimanagers siehe oben.

----------

